# Camp NaNo



## Kelise (Apr 8, 2012)

It's basically the same as NaNo - 50,000 words in a month - but it runs in both June and August this year, over on this site: Camp NaNoWriMo

The main difference is there aren't regional lounges or forums - instead, you can elect to become part of a 'cabin', where you're matched up with a few others and I /think/ you get our own set of forums there, just for the four/six/eight of you.

If you have an account on NaNo or Script Frenzy, you can simply log into Camp NaNo - the accounts are shared across all three.

Just a heads up, as it was in July/August last year and the move to be a month forward may catch some off guard. June is fast approaching!


----------



## Caged Maiden (Apr 9, 2012)

Thanks for the info.  I did Nano last year for the first time and loved it.


----------



## Philip Overby (Apr 9, 2012)

I may try this.  I've done NaNo since 2008, so it would be fun to do during the summer (even though I'm working.)  I'm getting a new desk, so I want to try it out.


----------



## Leif GS Notae (Apr 9, 2012)

Ugh. I was so delirious from my Script Frenzy writing, I am not sure I could handle trying to write a WIP in two days. 

It is good to think about though, maybe I'll give it a crack for the summer.


----------



## Rikilamaro (Apr 12, 2012)

Hmmm. That sounds like oodles of fun. Thanks for the info!


----------



## Mythos (Apr 17, 2012)

I'm totally going to be participating in this. I did last year and lost both times, but I did get some writing done. Hopefully, I can do better this year.


----------



## Agran Velion (Apr 18, 2012)

I love the cabin idea, and I've tried Nanowrimo twice (failed both times), so this should be good.


----------



## Philip Overby (Apr 19, 2012)

I just signed up.  Name's PhilipOverby if anyone wants to find me.  I'm going to try a manga idea I've had bouncing around in my head, but decided to try to do it as a novel.  It's called *Monster Hunter Hunter* about a young monster who finds a list detailing the Top 10 Best Monster Hunters in the land.  He decides to go on a quest to take them out one by one.  Some monsters like his idea, while others worry that invoking the wrath of the monster hunters will just make things worse for the rest of them.

In the tradition of *Grendel* it's a story about the monsters' POV, but with a more comic twist.


----------



## Kelise (Apr 19, 2012)

I wish it were possible to add people as friends on Camp NaNo. Or at least lock people in to be cabin mates like choosing a script partner for Script Frenzy (where if you both add each other in a certain box, it locks you in).

Guess OLL need more money to make things happen - fewer people are donating lately, including myself. Yay for the financial crisis.


----------



## Philip Overby (Apr 19, 2012)

I saw an option where you can request certain "campers" but it doesn't guarantee you'll be set up with them.  The system is kind of weird, but also pretty interesting at the same time.


----------



## Kelise (Apr 19, 2012)

Maybe a group of us can all request each other and they'll take the hint ^^ If they just made it self-creating like on Script Frenzy, you'd think it would be easier for all... but then, I have no idea about programming and if it's different between sites even when it's the same group.


----------



## Philip Overby (Apr 21, 2012)

What's your name on there so I can request to be in a group?


----------



## Kelise (Apr 21, 2012)

I'm Keladryie there, I'll do the same. Is anyone else interested in being in the same cabin? It seems there five to a cabin (as it has spaces to nominate four).


----------



## Agran Velion (Apr 25, 2012)

If anyone's interested, I'm Agran Velion.


----------



## Ankari (May 1, 2012)

I've never done something like this before.  I'm in.  Ankari79 on that site (I can't believe someone jacked my name!)


----------



## Talespinner (May 3, 2012)

I'll be doing Camp NaNo this year so I'm Flamescript on there if anyones interested.


----------



## ArielFingolfin (May 11, 2012)

June is a crazy month for me, but I'm going to try, even if I'm up until midnight June 30th scribbling away! Just signed up under my name here (ha, no one takes a Shakespearian name!) If you still want a bunkmate, I'll join you in your cabin, starconstant.


----------



## Ghost (Jun 1, 2012)

Gah, it's June!


----------



## Caged Maiden (Jun 1, 2012)

I went with Anihow, so I'm easy to find.  Be my cabinmate, I'm a good cook.


----------



## ArielFingolfin (Jun 1, 2012)

Well got the first day done! Now let's see if I can keep it up


----------



## Caged Maiden (Jun 1, 2012)

Yay, me too!


----------



## Philip Overby (Jun 2, 2012)

For those of you in my cabin (anihow and Kelise) we should try doing some word wars.  I'll post them over at the Camp NaNo site.


----------



## Caged Maiden (Jun 2, 2012)

Okay, whatever that is, I'm in!


----------



## Kelise (Jun 2, 2012)

Goodness knows I need to catch up.


----------



## Kelise (Jun 3, 2012)

And now I have done so. 5,035 words done today, and I think that means I'm on target and have also hit Phil's word challenge.

I'm going to go collapse and read for a while now, I think. RSI, please don't return. I didn't even get close to a 10k day and you darn well know it.


----------



## ArielFingolfin (Jun 3, 2012)

Just wondering now that we've gotten past the first few days what everyone's thoughts are on camp. This is my first time, and I'm really enjoying it. I'm just terrified of falling behind, and since I'll be gone the last few days in June I'm shooting for finishing on the 26th. But it's been great devoting a few hours to writing; it's not something I usually can manage.


----------



## Kelise (Jun 3, 2012)

For some reason, I find Camp NaNo so much harder than actual NaNo, which I've done and completed each year since 2004. 

I tried Camp NaNo both months last year (though can’t remember how determed my attempt was in the second month) and I totally failed.

This year I did nothing day one and two, and then did 5,000 words on day three, so I’m all caught up. As long as I do my 1,667 words today and onwards, of course…


----------



## Sigil (Jul 6, 2012)

I plan on doing Camp NaNoWriMo this year in August, though... my cabin is currently rather dull. Nobody in it is active on the site, so there is no chatter going on. Does anyone know of any way to get out of your cabin and into another one?


----------



## Kelise (Jul 7, 2012)

I assume you just click that you don't want to be in a cabin, save those preferences, then reselect the preferences you want.

As there's no longer any camp running, I'm not sure whether they'll be sorting people into cabins until a little closer to August. Though I'm not sure on that. (Although in the cabin settings, it does say 'The next round of cabin assignments will happen in about 6 hours.' so hopefully that's the case.)


----------



## Kate (Jul 31, 2012)

Anyone here signed up for Camp in August?


----------



## The Blue Lotus (Aug 1, 2012)

OK I signed up... Let's see how this goes.


----------



## Kate (Aug 1, 2012)

The Blue Lotus said:


> OK I signed up... Let's see how this goes.



Best of wordy luck to you!


----------

